# W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Short clip:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb6AvGWq8vM
This is a 99 mk3 gti vr6 w/ 113k miles...stock motor and stock clutch. I'm running the Kinetic stage 1 with *2.5* exhaust and no cat @ 11-12 psi. For w/i I'm running the basic Devils Own kit which I purchased through a group buy http://www.miataturbo.net/foru...?f=23. As for methanol...I had about a 1/2 gallon of supertech blue (60/40) and I dumped 2 bottles of HEET in with it. So I imagine it was just about 50/50 water : methanol.
















The runs were within 2 minutes of each other. The dyno operator was busy today at the show (February Fling in Charlotte NC) and didn't have time to let the car cool down. He also didn't have a fan.








I remember a certain someone *cough* Mike *cough* saying I'd probably be around 244whp.










_Modified by VR6OOM at 11:59 AM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*









Good for you!! how much boost?? only 12psi?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (Vdubsolo)*

Uhhhhhhhh.....................Water Injection for the win?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Uhhhhhhhh.....................Water Injection for the win?









I'd say.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6OOM at 11:06 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

I hate to piss on your Cornflakes but don't get too gitty just yet. Those "portable dyno's are notorious for producing over inflated #'s. 2 cases in point. The 034EIF car at waterfest apparently made over 1000whp when even the owners said it never made more than 600 or something to that effect. I saw a chipped 1.8T with just a chip and a FMIC make 330whp on a similar type of dyno.
I'm not being a hater but I would get a second dyno from a fixed unit from a reputable shop before being confident in that #.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to piss on your Cornflakes but don't get too gitty just yet. Those "portable dyno's are notorious for producing over inflated #'s. 2 cases in point. The 034EIF car at waterfest apparently made over 1000whp when even the owners said it never made more than 600 or something to that effect. I saw a chipped 1.8T with just a chip and a FMIC make 330whp on a similar type of dyno.
I'm not being a hater but I would get a second dyno from a fixed unit from a reputable shop before being confident in that #.









I see your point however there were quiet a few cars there that made just about their expected numbers:
Lysholm 2.0 Jetta made 193 @ 12 psi 
APR stage 3 Jetta made ~290 whp (may have had an issue?)
GTi VR6 with chip and exhaust made 153whp
Honda S200 with intake and exhaust made 210whp
GTi 1.8t with a T3/T4 made ~331whp(?)
Miata made ~103whp(?)
Those are the only ones I barely remember.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:01 AM 2-11-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

Oh btw...pre-methanol was 218whp on a dynojet.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

Those #'s certainly seem to be inline with the norm.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to piss on your Cornflakes but don't get too gitty just yet. Those "portable dyno's are notorious for producing over inflated #'s. 2 cases in point. The 034EIF car at waterfest apparently made over 1000whp when even the owners said it never made more than 600 or something to that effect. I saw a chipped 1.8T with just a chip and a FMIC make 330whp on a similar type of dyno.
I'm not being a hater but I would get a second dyno from a fixed unit from a reputable shop before being confident in that #.










Indeed. Get a run on an installed dyno and we will see.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (cabzilla)*

Actually, Javad's car dyno'd 630 something. It was 1000 "adjust". by the way that that car launches and breaks axles... I wouldn't doubt that it is close to 1000 at the crank.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

sweet numbers... i take it your miss is gone?....


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to piss on your Cornflakes but don't get too gitty just yet. Those "portable dyno's are notorious for producing over inflated #'s. 2 cases in point. The 034EIF car at waterfest apparently made over 1000whp when even the owners said it never made more than 600 or something to that effect. I saw a chipped 1.8T with just a chip and a FMIC make 330whp on a similar type of dyno.
I'm not being a hater but I would get a second dyno from a fixed unit from a reputable shop before being confident in that #.









I was standing three feet from the car when it made that pull. The other cars that doynoed that day were all putting down numbers exactly where they should have been. I've also seen this car in action and been riding in it for several hard runs. That figure certainly supports the performance of the car on the street. If the dyno was inaccurate, it was only giive or take a few of horsepower.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (the_journalist)*

To give a little credibility here, I made 352hp yesterday on the same feb fling dyno(1.8t w/ 2871r)
no changes to tune or boost
I made 364hp two weeks ago on a local mustang dyno that gives consistent #'s for the last 5 times I've dynod there
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
I was standing three feet from the car when it made that pull. The other cars that doynoed that day were all putting down numbers exactly where they should have been. I've also seen this car in action and been riding in it for several hard runs. That figure certainly supports the performance of the car on the street. If the dyno was inaccurate, it was only giive or take a few of horsepower.

Agreed. I was standing right there when Adam's car pulled. Seemed consistant and accurate.
Cheers!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Oh btw...pre-methanol was 218whp on a dynojet.









please give us specs on the settings made with the W/I
total timing before W/I and after etc
thanks
i am assuming that you put ALOT of timing back in, how about detonation?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_sweet numbers... i take it your miss is gone?....

Not really. If you look carefully when the turbo spools on dyno run #1 the car goes sorta lean (high 14's) for a few hundred rpm and then falls down to normal. That is the "miss"...whatever it may be. It's not that bad with the W/I now. 

_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_please give us specs on the settings made with the W/I
total timing before W/I and after etc
thanks
i am assuming that you put ALOT of timing back in, how about detonation?

I really wish I had those numbers for you. The only timing retard log I did was a couple weeks after the meth install. I couldn't read it because I logged it in some crazy html format. So I sent it to C2 to decifer. According to Jefnes3 the car was not pulling "any timing to speak of." The car runs INCREDIBLY smooth and I can't wait for a 3" this summer!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

great #'s adam!!! i will agree they may be a little skewed, since you are the first EVER VRT to make that power with a 2.5" exhaust. lol. 
but it is a nice test. i would like to see the #'s would be any different with a stationary dyno. 
either way, good stuff. sorry i missed your call, i will call ya soon. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_great #'s adam!!! i will agree they may be a little skewed, since you are the first EVER VRT to make that power with a 2.5" exhaust. lol. 

I thought cabzilla made ~300whp with a 2.5" + bigger turbo?


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

Numbers seem good man. On lower comp 8.5, 13 psi and a crappy front mount and a really bad engine ground causeing a miss, I made 300 wheel.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (WickedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedGTi* »_Numbers seem good man. On lower comp 8.5, 13 psi and a crappy front mount and a really bad engine ground causeing a miss, I made 300 wheel.

With 2.5" exhaust? What size turbo?


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

3" cut out, t04 60-1.


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (WickedGTi)*

those numbers sound about right.
I had a bigger turbo and a 3" when I put down my 9psi run(sig).
Looks like I might have to look into meth for my next project


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I thought cabzilla made ~300whp with a 2.5" + bigger turbo?


I made 300 whp @ ~11psi on a 2.5", 354whp @ 15psi.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (cabzilla)*

what hair dryer was that with??^


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_what hair dryer was that with??^

t04 60-1, .58 ar


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

my runs were on a 2.5 dp- 2.5 straight pipe- 2.5 exhaust cutout... with the cutout closed and a 2.75" catback i lost ~30 whp off of my sig


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

Why didn't you do a run without the wai turned on so you could see the diff?
Also, I've used mobile dynos before and they've been consistent to other in ground dynojets.



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:59 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I see your point however there were quiet a few cars there that made just about their expected numbers:
Lysholm 2.0 Jetta made 193 @ 12 psi 
APR stage 3 Jetta made ~290 whp (may have had an issue?)
*GTi VR6 with chip and exhaust made 153whp*
Honda S200 with intake and exhaust made 210whp
GTi 1.8t with a T3/T4 made ~331whp(?)
Miata made ~103whp(?)
Those are the only ones I barely remember.

_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:01 AM 2-11-2007_

The bold one seems low for the mods done.
I ran 161hp 175 tq stock exhaust no chip only mod was a short ram intake. On a dynojet inground setup.
97 vr6 121k miles










_Modified by Dnuggs at 7:04 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (Dnuggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnuggs* »_The bold one seems low for the mods done.
I ran 161hp 175 tq stock exhaust no chip only mod was a short ram intake. On a dynojet inground setup.
97 vr6 121k miles









That was my buddies car. It is a 97 with 20K original miles. It just needs a tune-up.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Why didn't you do a run without the wai turned on so you could see the diff?

The dyno operators wanted an extra $25 (75 total) to make any changes to the car.










_Modified by VR6OOM at 8:45 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I thought cabzilla made ~300whp with a 2.5" + bigger turbo?

key thing is a bigger turbo. with the T3/T04e you are looking at a different CFM. if i had a choice, i would ask you to go to a local DYNO that you know you can go to all the time for testing. then do a current "baseline" and anything else you do to the car, test it at the same dyno. 
in all reality, i am happy for you!!! i just don't want you to get scared if you pull 30-40 less WHP if you dyno again on a different dyno. 
personally, i have one dyno, and that is the only one i will ever use for a consistant figure. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

GREAT NUMBERS ADAM!!!! damn....i can only hope to get that high once i get my kinetics.


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Cool, I am planning on getting the same devils own kit.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
key thing is a bigger turbo. with the T3/T04e you are looking at a different CFM. if i had a choice, i would ask you to go to a local DYNO that you know you can go to all the time for testing. then do a current "baseline" and anything else you do to the car, test it at the same dyno. 
in all reality, i am happy for you!!! i just don't want you to get scared if you pull 30-40 less WHP if you dyno again on a different dyno. 
personally, i have one dyno, and that is the only one i will ever use for a consistant figure. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I feel ya man. And I agree with you %100. But when we gunna see some numbers from your car?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

I'll be going to the track this thursday hopefully! Maybe...just MAYBE I'll break into the 13's this time! ROFLMAO!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

I've done [email protected] at that power level. You shouldn't have trouble with 13s.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I feel ya man. And I agree with you %100. But when we gunna see some numbers from your car?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3060116















page= mine


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (mikemcnair)*

^ watched topics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

Adam, do you have any clue on what the MK2 forum group would say if they knew who installed your set-up?








Eager to see #'s on a stationary dyno. That is the highest i've seen on a setup like yours.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (1.9..16vTurbo)*

To the guys using WAI, can you please list the nozzle sizes for your set up?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_To the guys using WAI, can you please list the nozzle sizes for your set up?

375 ml nozzle, able to support 375 whp. snowperformance kit. 
i have it tuned to MAX out at 19-20 psi, and i only run ~15 or so. so it is never running at it's max.......except the time my WG vac line came off and i overboosted like crazy. then the meth sprayed like crazy and saved my pistons. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
except the time my WG vac line came off and i overboosted like crazy. then the meth sprayed like crazy and saved my pistons. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is the best part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_Adam, do you have any clue on what the MK2 forum group would say if they knew who installed your set-up?








Eager to see #'s on a stationary dyno. That is the highest i've seen on a setup like yours.


What do you mean? I think I remember you mention that you're hated over there?!








My W/I setup: 5 gph (gallons per hours) nozzle that runs wideopen whenever I hit the boost set on my pressure switch (6 psi). My kit supplier gave me my nozzle...but I don't know what power that supports. If you go to devilsownonline.com and go to the message boards...you can use there nozzle size calculator.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Where did you mount your nozzle?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (detailer03)*

the red line, going into the silicone just before the TB.......


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hey mike, which type of "Goop" did they recommend you use for the silicone seal? I need to pick some up.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*

"amazing household goop" it is the shizzy!!!


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_"amazing household goop" it is the shizzy!!!









I found some "Amazing _Plumbing_ Goop". Same tube, different stuff maybe? Lowes had none of the Household stuff.
did the back of your household package say:

_Quote, originally posted by *Goop* »_Goop is not recommended for use on polystyrene, polyethylene, or polypropylene plastics. Do not use Goop for bonding styrofoam or paper products.



_Modified by FMF at 12:02 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

well it looks like on GOOP's website it says that for all their products. And both household and plumbing are rated for rubber so I don't see a problem with installing my nozzle in the elbow leading up to the throttle body.
thoughts?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_"amazing household goop" it is the shizzy!!!









this is THE EXACT THING snowperformance told me to get. in fact, they had me on the phone and walked out to the shop to grab the tube so they could read me the EXACT label. 
in all reality, all the goops are probably just about the same. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
this is THE EXACT THING snowperformance told me to get. in fact, they had me on the phone and walked out to the shop to grab the tube so they could read me the EXACT label. 
in all reality, all the goops are probably just about the same. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I read your thread through and saw that...top notch service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I''m sure they're all close and really it's just a marketing thing. I don't think I'm out in left field with my "plumbing goop" choice, though.


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

FWIW, the 034 80TQ didn't make 1k HP at waterfest. THe operator of the dyno had things selected wrong in his software, so it was showing twice the torque curve based on cylinder count. I was there, and i'm a sales and tuning rep for 034 in the Twin Cities, MN area. 
Nice numbers, I love what WI does for boosted engines!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (birdmanmt)*

So with my setup would I need to switch to a different plug? I'm still running the NGK Bkr7e plug.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_So with my setup would I need to switch to a different plug? I'm still running the NGK Bkr7e plug.

I don't see why you should, you're already colder than stock. If you're making power and not sputtering or misfiring I'd say "boost on" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (JETTSET)*

those portable dynos are to see the changes in HP after upgrades is what our hi performance automotive teacher says here at ranken technical college. they are way inaccurate.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
I don't see why you should, you're already colder than stock. If you're making power and not sputtering or misfiring I'd say "boost on" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Only a timing retard log will tell you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6_GTI)*

For the mobile dyno haters. I think it might depend on the age and condition of the mobile dyno.
Here is a mobile dynojet dyno at 10, 15 and 17psi.








And here is a dynopack dyno spiking 25psi, but settling down to ~18.5psi. 
7hp more than the mobile dynojet dyno at about the same boost level, in warmer weather
I also think the dynopack loads up a turbo car really good and makes it spike harder for that reason.








And here is a dyno from an in ground, very well kept dynojet at ~18psi
I have a Profec boost controller this time around and it gets rid of the boost spike








They are all about the same. The mobile dyno is uncorrected, which is why is reads almost the same power at ~1psi less boost.



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:39 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 ([email protected])*

^ Thanks Eric!


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

Hell yea, I was there for that shiznit!
Adam, ur car is sooper clean and sweet as all can be!
U've got a fan! U install the timer I gave u?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_Hell yea, I was there for that shiznit!
Adam, ur car is sooper clean and sweet as all can be!
U've got a fan! U install the timer I gave u?

Thanks man. Dude I can't find a part number or name on it (all rubbed off?) and therefore couldn't find out how to install it. You got directions for it? I know it's APEXi...that's all.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (VR6OOM)*

No, but chad has my other one with the instructions still in the box. Have him scan it n email it to you


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W/I VRT Dyno Run Today - Kinetic Stage 1.5 (GermanRob)*

Hey, adam need ur input:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...17616


----------

